# ADGA Nationals Livestream



## AmyBoogie

You know it's streamed live right? Starts tomorrow but the showing starts Sunday in the morning.

http://www.nationalshow.org/livestream.htm

I think this will be a great distraction from actually doing any work.


----------



## nchen7

great! something to keep me occupied during the day while i'm "working", and I get to drool over more goats I can't have. lol


----------



## still

Cool!! I will have something to do now!! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope I don't have to work during the classes I want to watch!


----------



## VincekFarm

OMG! I must watch this all hours of the day! Sorry for being so dramatic. It's not very often I can watch goat shows on my computer... Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Too bad I have crappy farm internet....

I *may* be going to an ADGA show in Yakima this September, though


----------



## julieq

Planning on watching as much as I can! We've got two busy grandkiddos here for a few days though. Maybe I can get them interested in sitting for hours too!


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't even know it was filmed! I hope I can watch when it's on.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im definitely watching  Im looking for our Riley ! 
She's got a load of goats entered , and I want to see Bama Lama Ding Dong girl , I just love her  She has so many beautiful goats , its hard to keep track of them all  She better wave to us , lolol. 
Not sure if anybody else from here has entered , if so , I wish you all 
much luck  Its got to be so exciting to be there ! Im hoping to go maybe next year , its in Kentucky I believe . I can dream , cant I :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura you go you better bring me!  LOL! :laugh:I'm gonna try my best to find a way out there to KY next year, even if I have to hitch a ride with a fellow breeder lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

You betcha !:thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good  lol!

Wouldn't that be fun?! Oh that would be so awesome!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And hey look! 10 days for Mocha!!  :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey guys , Riley has her Runway in Int. LaMancha Kid tonight and Bama
Monday AM three year old milker. 
There's nothing better then watching it when you know someone 
Go Riley and RMA :stars::leap:


----------



## Texaslass

Does it play AFTER it's streamed live? I didn't know what time it was going to be on yesterday, so I missed it. I would love to see it, though!
he, just went and looked again- apparantly you can watch it, sorry!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im not sure but these two goats are being shown today and tomorrow.
You can check the times these classes start on the schedule , its on the main page , scroll down a bit and you will see it 
Im very excited for her


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good  lol!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun?! Oh that would be so awesome!!!


Im so excited just thinking about all of us possibly going together next year 
Hopefully the stars align and we can pull it off


----------



## VincekFarm

I'm watching showmanship right now, sometimes I'm almost screaming at my computer screen so the kids look at the judges. Some of them look down at her goats faces as their walking. NO, I feel like a crazy person but when you stare at the judge basically the entire time it makes you win. LOL! 

I did learn a new move from one showman though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Im so excited just thinking about all of us possibly going together next year
> Hopefully the stars align and we can pull it off


I know I'm all giddy thinking about it too!! That would be SOOOO awesome!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Natasha, that is one reason I am in my room lol! My family thinks I'm weird for watching a goat show all week :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Lamancha Jr Show delayed until 5 - Ring 2.


----------



## goathiker

They're in ring 1 now.


----------



## Trickyroo

Did I miss the Manchies ? Please tell me I didnt ....


----------



## Delilah

Trickyroo said:


> Did I miss the Manchies ? Please tell me I didnt ....


There in a line up right now. So if you hurry you can see them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ she caught it  :stars:


----------



## Delilah

That's good! I was worried she might start pulling her hair out even more if she didn't! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ah heck , like I mentioned in a different thread , it only grows on one side anyways , no biggie , :ROFL:
Thank you for letting me know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHAH!!! Laura your too much!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Delilah

Lol! Did anyone suggest rogain? I heard that it works wonders (; I think I may try out your hair style though sounds interesting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sr kid Lamancha are in the ring now, intermediates were in the ring right at 4


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait to watch it tomorrow and a few of the folowing days for the Saanen, Oberhasli and Alpines! My friend Kristi is judging the Saanen and grades, Joan is judging the LaMancha's right now. I love watching it when you personally know the judges  I just went to visit Kristi not too long ago, havent seen Joan in a while though, nice to see she's still in the game


----------



## silveira_ranch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I can't wait to watch it tomorrow and a few of the folowing days for the Saanen, Oberhasli and Alpines! My friend Kristi is judging the Saanen and grades, Joan is judging the LaMancha's right now. I love watching it when you personally know the judges  I just went to visit Kristi not too long ago, havent seen Joan in a while though, nice to see she's still in the game


Is it still on?


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I can't wait to watch it tomorrow and a few of the folowing days for the Saanen, Oberhasli and Alpines! My friend Kristi is judging the Saanen and grades, Joan is judging the LaMancha's right now. I love watching it when you personally know the judges  I just went to visit Kristi not too long ago, havent seen Joan in a while though, nice to see she's still in the game


That's awesome! Do you know when the Toggs show? I haven't been able to find the schedule yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

yes lamancha's are on in ring 2 right now

Toggs are on tomorrow at 4 pm for Jrs
Toggs are on Tuesday at 8 am for Srs


----------



## nchen7

there's no commentary! I was hoping there would be someone giving the play by play.....


----------



## ptgoats45

I think you can hear it when the judge gives her reasons for the placings at the end of each class.


----------



## nchen7

ooh...guess I didn't tune in long enough.....


----------



## Goats Rock

I just found this, now I can waste more time at work!  How neat! Thanks for posting the site!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I am spending a lot of my time listening and watching the show. These are such amazing goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm waiting with anticipation until 4pm! Can't wait to see some nice Saanens and see Kristi judge them! Oh I wish I was in her shoes this week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why did you stop judging Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I started really young, and later on I slowed down and let it go so I could have a family, and see my mom, sisters and brothers more. Hard to see everyone when your on a plane flying out of state. 
But I had fun, it was a really cool experience that's for sure! So much of a rush at nationals, thousands of does there, but it does wear you down.

My daughter is going to get her license when she's 18 so she'll pretty much be picking up where I left off. 
Shouldn't be hard for her to pass, listening to me ramble all these years


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I see 
You judged nationals?! 
I'm sure it wears on ya, just being the exhibitor wears on ya. Lol

That's cool! 
LOL! Hope she does well 
How old is she now? That must be exciting for her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 16 now, so 2 more years and off she goes! Maybe you'll get lucky one day and she'll be the judge of the show your at


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Well tell her good luck  I have thought about it a few times myself... But I am no good with it, I can see it... But I can't get it into words to give reasons lol!

That would be real cool!


----------



## Texaslass

I watched a little yesterday, then I figured it was over, but apparently not!  So, are those Toggenburgs in the ring now? It's kind of far off from the camera.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The toggs are over, but there is still the Saanen,oberhasli, alpines, Nigerian, and grades. They have a schedule you can look at to tell you when the shows are. It will be going on all week.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Grades were last night this morning... they were done before the toggs


----------



## Trickyroo

NDlover said:


> I watched a little yesterday, then I figured it was over, but apparently not!  So, are those Toggenburgs in the ring now? It's kind of far off from the camera.


Have you found the schedule on the home page ?
Just scroll down after you click on schedule you'll see it there 
There one hour behind NY time , if that helps , forgot where your located


----------



## LonelyWillow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! Well tell her good luck  I have thought about it a few times myself... But I am no good with it, I can see it... But I can't get it into words to give reasons lol!
> 
> That would be real cool!


Why thank you! I hope I pass too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure you'll do great  good luck!


----------



## LonelyWillow

Hopefully that luck won't run out in two years! I'm confident I can do it though! I'm waiting for the Oberhasli's and Alpine's at nationals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I doubt it will  and I'm sure everyone here can give you plenty of practice  lol!

I'm waiting for the Nigies  I also would like to watch the Nubians too


----------



## ptgoats45

Half an hour until the Saanens start! Can't wait.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats when the milk out is. They don't show until 4pm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AHH the schedules off, saanens in the ring, I see kristi!!!


----------



## still

I have been watching bits and pieces of the shows and for some reason I thought it would be more "fancy" or something? I always envisioned it very formal and strict but it looks non-intimidating........do they have a sift?


----------



## LonelyWillow

What do you mean by sift?

in other news... I was surprised to hear so many herds that I know of! And of all the oberhasli herds out there, the one I love the most, Vanjust Oberhasli's, actually sponsored the champions in the oberhasli class! 
The man that got reserve grand champion (dry yearling) oberhasli, was so happy he was crying! I loved it! It made me so happy he won!


----------



## still

LonelyWillow said:


> What do you mean by sift?
> 
> in other news... I was surprised to hear so many herds that I know of! And of all the oberhasli herds out there, the one I love the most, Vanjust Oberhasli's, actually sponsored the champions in the oberhasli class!
> The man that got reserve grand champion (dry yearling) oberhasli, was so happy he was crying! I loved it! It made me so happy he won!


A sift is excluding animals from showing if they don't meet certain criteria after they arrive at the show........at the big shows here(Houston, San Antonio, Fort Worth) they send animals home if they are not good quality


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ they only excuse you from the ring if your animal has a disqualification.. Other wise you can show, quality or not, you just won't place...

Really, it's a regular show just with a LOT more goats lol! That come from all over not just local farms 

And I don't really agree with that... Hey if some one wants to show their goat, let 'em.. So what if they don't meet their 'standards'...

Aww that's so awesome about the RGCH Ober!  I would have started crying myself if I was watching lol!


----------



## LonelyWillow

If they have any sort of disqualification they aren't allowed. Even if they have any defects, slight to serious, they may or may not let you in. And they have to pass the vet check.


----------



## still

Some of the classes don't look very big......the Toggs were big but Saanens and Obers weren't big at all.....I was surprised!


----------



## LonelyWillow

They went in in classes of 20. It took over 4 hours for them to finally get a GCH and a RGCH.


----------



## still

LonelyWillow said:


> They went in in classes of 20. It took over 4 hours for them to finally get a GCH and a RGCH.


Oooohhhhhhhhh.........I wondered? I was thinking wow the NATIONAL show is so small! LOL!


----------



## LonelyWillow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Aww that's so awesome about the RGCH Ober!  I would have started crying myself if I was watching lol!


I know! I was so happy for him! The lady that got GCH was...meh...I mean she was happy, but looked like she really wasn't EXCITED about it. But that guy was so happy, and crying, it was contagious! I love watching things like that, I love it when people are happy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of the classes were much larger then 20! They only place up to 20, the rest don't make 'the cut', but yes, some of the classes were smaller then others..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LonelyWillow said:


> I know! I was so happy for him! The lady that got GCH was...meh...I mean she was happy, but looked like she really wasn't EXCITED about it. But that guy was so happy, and crying, it was contagious! I love watching things like that, I love it when people are happy


That is so awesome!  
Me too, I love seeing people all happy, makes me happy too


----------



## LonelyWillow

^^ True, some had I swear at least 50, but most had 20-22.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the LaMancha jr classes were real big! And the sr classes weren't small either!

It also depends on the breed... Some aren't as popular in some areas that they are in others.. Thus making the classes smaller


----------



## still

I wanted to catch some of the lamancha show but wasn't able to......I'm gonna try and catch the Nubians though


----------



## VincekFarm

I'm so excited for the Nigerians!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^me too!! And I'm excited cause I will be out of work by then!


----------



## VincekFarm

It's 6pm Northeastern time right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I think so lol! 

They start at 5 there right? If so then yes, 6 here..


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'm loving on all the Oberhaslis. Though, it's just making me wish I had one.


----------



## ptgoats45

I bet the Nubian, Alpine and Nigerian classes will be huge. When I saw the final number count I think those three breeds had the most entered.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that Nigerians had the biggest numbers of all the breeds


----------



## ptgoats45

That's pretty good for the Nigerians considering they haven't been a part of ADGA for very long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sure is!


----------



## AmyBoogie

They may not have been part of ADGA long but Nigerians multiply like crazy! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Trickyroo said:


> Have you found the schedule on the home page ?
> Just scroll down after you click on schedule you'll see it there
> There one hour behind NY time , if that helps , forgot where your located


Yes, I found it after a while. Sorry, I'm on and off of here pretty quickly usually (though it may not seem like it- sometimes I forget to log out) and I clean forgot to look at the schedule. :doh:
I've just been watching the Saanens- they are sooo beautiful!:lovey: I love watching them. And those udders! I would love to have one of those goats. I've always liked Saanens.  I like most goats, but I think of the large breeds, my favorites are Alpines, Saanens and Oberhaaslis, I dont know what order, I like them all.


----------



## Texaslass

I also love how many of them have freckled skin.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I can pick favorites , but they are all just stunning animals IMO


----------



## ptgoats45

I can't wait for the Alpine juniors tonight.

Just as a question to Lacie or anyone else who is/was a judge, is there enough shows to keep all of the judges busy? I mentioned to a friend of mine that she would make a good judge and she was wondering if there were enough people still in it (showing) that a new judge could make it. Most of the people she knows have sold out, so she wasn't sure. I would assume there is or they wouldn't be accepting new judges.


----------



## KW Farms

So refreshing watching ADGA nationals! So professional...the grounds look beautiful...the classes are filled...they're keeping everyone posted on the results. This is how a national show should look! I was at AGS nationals this year and it was pretty bad. The place was messy...the classes were pretty much empty...it was disorganized...I could go on. And to top it off, I don't think they've even posted the results yet! It was a complete flop to put it nicely. But anyway, I love that ADGA does this livestream...makes me wish I was there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with you Kaylee! 

Too bad about the AGS show..  they really aren't doing to well...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ptgoats45 said:


> I can't wait for the Alpine juniors tonight.
> 
> Just as a question to Lacie or anyone else who is/was a judge, is there enough shows to keep all of the judges busy? I mentioned to a friend of mine that she would make a good judge and she was wondering if there were enough people still in it (showing) that a new judge could make it. Most of the people she knows have sold out, so she wasn't sure. I would assume there is or they wouldn't be accepting new judges.


Not really, most judges have other jobs during off time. When you go out to judge, the show is the one that picks you, you don't get to pick where you go (other than you can accept or refuse the opportunity). So how it works, say my county fair, Nevada County, sent me a contract letter saying they would like me to judge their shows through ____ day to ____ day, with an amount of money they planned to pay me with, if I accepted I would have a job on those days, any other day I wasn't judging, I wasn't making money. 
Judging is more of a side job. For instance, I was a cosmetolegist when I didn't judge, Kristi works for a retirement agency, Joan is a veterinarian, judging is a side job for the most part, as there is not too many sanctioned shows.


----------



## Texaslass

Does anyone know how long the jr. Nigerians will be on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ they are on now


----------



## VincekFarm

Anyone know what classes Riley is in w/ what goats?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ they are on now


I know, I meant how long does it go on for?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ not sure, but we're any of you watching the first class of alpine kids? 3 of them were flailing so much they got away from their handlers! Kinda funny, but that has got to be super embarrassing!


----------



## AmyBoogie

And the little imps are still misbehaving.


----------



## ptgoats45

I'm sure it will be a few hours. The first class looks pretty big.

Not sure what classes Riley is in, but I'm sure the ones she isn't in she will be showing some of Ellen Dorsey's goats (Dill's Nigerians)


----------



## AmyBoogie

But they make up for it in being so so so pretty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> I know, I meant how long does it go on for?


No idea, but each class is usually 50-60 minutes and there's at least 4, the Saanens were on for over 4 hours yesterday, not sure about the rest


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , that's got to be embarrassing for sure 
But getting a black eye in the process has got to really bite , lolol
Then have to go chase your goat , geez !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Natasha, she has 2? Jr yearlings: Xaria and Eish, one yearling: Talker and an intermediate kid: her Nita doeling... And Cracker is in the yearling milker class tomorrow AM

The Nigerians should go just as long as the other breeds  a few hours or so..

Oh man! Funny to watch but your right! I would have died! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ptgoats45 said:


> I'm sure it will be a few hours. The first class looks pretty big.
> 
> Not sure what classes Riley is in, but I'm sure the ones she isn't in she will be showing some of Ellen Dorsey's goats (Dill's Nigerians)


As far as I know she is only showing Sr does for Ellen..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's kinda funny to me that they didn't work with them enough to even have them walk properly on a lead, is the nationals for crying out loud! Only happens once a year, I expect them to walk like little show queens, not flailing, screaming and running away. But if that's what people do these days..... :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yah you would think... 
I start with my kids real young... I want them to be good! Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'm loving this class, their misbehavior is making me feel better about how our training is going with our 3 month old.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Some of those Nigerians are not behaving! And that class is HUGE! I swear, it seems like they are taking over the world. At our club's August show, the Nigies are now sanctioned, and the Alpines are going to be with Saanens in an AOP class. At our May show, it was Nigerians everywhere! This seems to be a rather recent phenomenon.  

I also really love those Alpines. I would be happy to take any of them.


----------



## Trickyroo

I pity that judge ! Just watching her having to bend , examine the goat, stand back up and do it again dozens of times !!
I have huge problems with bending and kneeling and all that , so seein her have to do all that , makes me nauseous ! 
She must be in good shape to have to do that !!
God bless her , lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ yah you would think...
> I start with my kids real young... I want them to be good! Lol!


Me too! Mine are broke to lead at 6 weeks or so. But I was laughing so much at them chasing their goats everywhere! Good thing I wasn't in the ring, the bleachers, or the judge! I would have made a scene dying of laughter! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

I think they are all adorable !
Just to be there with that many gorgeous little angels would be pure heaven for me , lolol
Even if they misbehave


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew! I was scared to say how young I started lol! I start when they are a few weeks old.. The only goats I have that don't mind are my bucklings.... still working on that lol!
and sometimes my girls will pitch a fin IN the ring! Makes me SO mad cause they are perfect at home!

HAHA!! That would be so funny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kristi wasn't laughing at the goats when they were loose though, she looked like she was gonna crack somebody upside the head


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I had my eye on the 1st place chamoisee doeling in the first class, and the black doe with the splash of white in 17th or something(she would have placed better had she been bigger)


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
You have to be understanding though .......the people that are chasing their goats are mortified I'm sure and the last thing they want to do is pee off the judge , lolol. I feel so bad for those people !
But it doesn't mean I wasn't hysterical watching them run around , lolol !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

little-bits-n-pieces-adg said:


> kristi wasn't laughing at the goats when they were loose though, she looked like she was gonna crack somebody upside the head


lol!!!:rofl:


----------



## KW Farms

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> It's kinda funny to me that they didn't work with them enough to even have them walk properly on a lead, is the nationals for crying out loud! Only happens once a year, I expect them to walk like little show queens, not flailing, screaming and running away. But if that's what people do these days..... :/


Sometimes they do have a bad day though. I've seen goats worked with consistently that walked like perfect angels usually and then they got in the ring and decided to throw a fit...sometimes that just happens.

I showed one of my does last month who walks perfectly...well got her in the ring and she acted like she's never been walked before so I try not to assume when I see a misbehaving goat. You just never know sometimes...unfortunately they have a mind of their own and have bad days too.


----------



## Delilah

They are making a lot of noise lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I see Riley... She has the white doe kid


----------



## Texaslass

They were pretty bad, weren't they? I was thinking they were just misbehaving 'cause they're so young, lol. 
I haven't ever really leashed trained any of ours, 'cause so far we usually sell them pretty quick, so I wasn't sure if they are just hard to teach that young. I started leash training the doelings we have this year, back when they were 3 or 4 weeks old, but it's just so hot outside, I really haven't kept up. It's hard enough sometimes just to go out and check the water, much less work with stubborn little goaties for an hour or two. (I'm counting enought time for working with 3 or 4 goats for at least 10-15 minutes each, plus just hanging out b/c every time I go to train, I end up just hangin' with my babies, lol)


----------



## AmyBoogie

I wish I could move the camera myself. Sometimes they're not focusing on the doe I like or I want to see more of one. I've even caught myself a couple of times moving my mouse like I had the ability to change where the camera went. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I know me too!


Riley didn't make the cut..
Next she has Xaria and Wish her jr yearlings


----------



## AmyBoogie

And the Nigerians I wanted to zoom in on! They're so teeny!


----------



## rdmtnranch

Did riley get dismissed in the first group?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yes


----------



## AmyBoogie

Hopefully Riley will have better luck with the next ones.


----------



## goathiker

And again with the loose Alpine kid During Championship


----------



## VincekFarm

What age class are we on? I think I see Riley, but I need someone to confirm it..


----------



## still

The Nigerians are freaking adorable!!! The little ones were ssoooooo cute! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> And again with the loose Alpine kid During Championship


:laugh:
And again with the get of sire!


----------



## VincekFarm

Riley got 12th


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep 









Lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is everyone else's cam freezing like every 10seconds?! This is driving me crazy!!


----------



## VincekFarm

Did you take a screen shot? Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> :laugh:
> And again with the get of sire!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This was the most unprofessional national show I've seen yet! I think a LOT of them getting away could have been avoided if the exhibitors didn't use chains that were ten miles long! My goodness, they have chains that would fit an elephant on some of the kids.
And the flailing!!! THAT would be deadly had those been horses or cows! They needed more handling.


----------



## VincekFarm

She survived the cut!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> Did you take a screen shot? Lol!


Yes ma'am I did LOL! I'm gonna send it to her lol! Xaria just looked so pretty I couldn't help it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> She survived the cut!


Yes she did!  she was a 'quick pick' too! 

Yah, lots of escapees..


----------



## VincekFarm

Oh nice..nice.. (crazy) Lol!

Hopefully she places well..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why yes, yes I am  thank you for noticing  :ROFL:

I hope so


----------



## VincekFarm

I love the 1st and 2nd does. It doesn't look like Riley placed too well again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!! BEAUTIFUL! I really like J-Nels  and they sure have done well these past few years at Nationals 

15...
Screen shot!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The camera was at a bad angle... Hard to get a good one of Talker


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVED the GCH and RGCH does! Just LOVELY does!  :drool: wish I got a screen shot of them!


----------



## KW Farms

Nigerian national grand ch jr. doe: Gypsy Moon AB Chari's Lullaby
Nigerian national reserve ch jr. doe: Urban Acres PP Hail Stone

So excited! Hail Stone is a daughter to my new buck Ping Pong! Way to go Urban Acres and J-Nels! Beautiful does!

Love that ADGA does this livestream for the show. I have things to do...but I just can't stop watching! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have admired Tina's and the Nelson's does for a while now! And man alive that doe is just stunning and I want one all the more lol! 
Tina had said that she travels around a lot and transport to me wouldn't be hard... :chin: :laugh: here I go getting myself in trouble! Lol!

The reserve doe was beautiful too! I saw those two in the CH lineup and knew they were taking those titles! Just beautiful animals!
That is so cool Kylee!! Bet your super excited to see what he gives you now!!

LOL! I know what you mean! I think I made a new record on my barn chores today lol!


----------



## nchen7

i'm currently drooling over all the alpines. i would gladly take any of these beautiful goats. *drool*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Beautiful goats that's for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Riley is in the ring with Cracker now


----------



## VincekFarm

Cracker looks good. 

So many of these does have teats pointing east and west.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She dose

Lol! I know! And some have the tiniest little udders! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

6th place! 

Dumb cam froze on me and I couldn't get a good screen shot!  lol


----------



## VincekFarm

What did they get?I walk away for one second and miss it! AHH


----------



## rdmtnranch

How did she end up?


----------



## caprine crazy

^^She got sixth. I really shouldnt be watching this. I need to get my summer school done.


----------



## VincekFarm

Wow, I guessed it. I am gooood. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ lol!


And here is the screen shot


----------



## caprine crazy

RIley got 13th I believe. This is 2 yr olds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know she is showing some of Ellen's does. She also is showing her doe Rinky Dink's dam in the 4yr old class


----------



## caprine crazy

She was showing for Ellen.


----------



## Frosty

I don't know any of who is showing but I have been watching as much as I can so to learn. Loved it when they showed the little nigies they sure like to misbehave lol.


----------



## VincekFarm

I am in love with the black & white doe in this class!!


----------



## VincekFarm

And she got first!!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Those Nigi's are so stinkin' cute!
And those Alpines...just aren't helping with my resolve to not get any more goats right now.


----------



## ptgoats45

I can now say I live about 15 miles from the Reserve Champion Nigerian 

I love how all the Nigerians had to have their neck awards tied shorter, lol I think someone needs to order them a little shorter for the Nigerians next year.


----------



## AmyBoogie

ptgoats45 said:


> I love how all the Nigerians had to have their neck awards tied shorter, lol I think someone needs to order them a little shorter for the Nigerians next year.


That made me giggle too.


----------



## KW Farms

For the nigerians who got CH and reserve? I saw Dills got reserve...but what doe was it? Had to run outside and missed it!


----------



## AmyBoogie

And for those that asked if the video was going to be replayed later (I can't remember who asked) - it was announced that ADGA is selling videos afterwards.


----------



## ptgoats45

It was Keena who won reserve for Dill's. Not sure of the name of the champion, but she was the winner in the aged doe class.


----------



## caprine crazy

Watching this really makes me want to become a judge.


----------

